# Diatoms will not die



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi CourtneyG,

I am not aware of a chemical means to dispose of diatoms and water changes don't seem to help. The two methods I know are a) physically removing diatoms from glass, leaves, substrate or 2) purchase cute Otocinclus catfish and let them eat the diatoms (they go after it like a kid to candy). Typically I use one (1) Otocinclus per 10-20 gallons of tank volume. If you run out of diatoms and the Otocinclus starts to look skinny, put 1/2 of an algae wafer in the tank a two or thee times a week just before lights out. Otherwise learn to love diatoms.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I always use a few ramshorn snails.I always have plenty.They can overpopulate,and I know a lot of people hate them,but they make quick work of brown diatoms.I get it a lot when starting new tanks.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

Another approach is to add some fast growing nutrient hogging stem plants to out-compete for nutrients. But CO2 will enable all of your plants to better compete for nutrients with any variety of algae so consider that, maybe some excel in the interim to give your plants a little leg-up in that department.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

CourtneyG said:


> Also interested in what co2 kits you would recommend as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


depends on your budget. a $25 fluval mini co2 kit can accomplish 90% of what a $100-$300 co2 system. simply adding fizzys to the water and the plants will turn a brighter lush green color.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

IntotheWRX said:


> depends on your budget. a $25 fluval mini co2 kit can accomplish 90% of what a $100-$300 co2 system. simply adding fizzys to the water and the plants will turn a brighter lush green color.


But it lacks any real pressure regulation and can't be fine tuned very well. It also has no solenoid.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

sohankpatel said:


> But it lacks any real pressure regulation and can't be fine tuned very well. It also has no solenoid.


depends on your budget. best bang for your buck.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Decrease lighting ?


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, check your lighting period, especially if the tank is new. 

Michel.


----------



## CourtneyG (Jan 30, 2013)

So the tank has been going strong for 11 years and I only had the diatoms issue when I changed to sand. If I got an Otto I would have to wait for jackass, the false upside down catfish, to die of age.

I do a light decrease as well, go to a Red spectrum for some weeks, but as soon as it goes back on the diatoms bloom.

My budget would be probably about 200. I was thinking of doing a DIY build for my CO2 injector, but if any kits out there are great for that same price range I would do that as well.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

kyle3 said:


> Another approach is to add some fast growing nutrient hogging stem plants to out-compete for nutrients. But CO2 will enable all of your plants to better compete for nutrients with any variety of algae so consider that, maybe some excel in the interim to give your plants a little leg-up in that department.


best way to deal with diatoms IMO is use a ton of easy, fast growing plants and keep your lighting in check. if you use too much light then diatoms are going to take over no matter what you do.

I am assuming this is a newer tank? if so then keep light at reasonable levels (not too much) and wait it out until they totally disappear. then you can safely scape your tank with plants you want


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Sounds like there might be silicates in your new sand.It's been said diatoms are cause by silicates in the water.One would think when the silicates are exhausted,the diatoms would go.


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

+1 on more plants


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MtAnimals said:


> Sounds like there might be silicates in your new sand.It's been said diatoms are cause by silicates in the water.One would think when the silicates are exhausted,the diatoms would go.





> I only had the diatoms issue when I changed to sand


Yep too many silicates.. There are ways to remove them from the water..
Phosgard ect.. Unfortunately most of these (obviously) remove phosphates as well.
There is silicate specific material (just removes silicates) but only have seen it at European web sites..
Why it is soo hard to find "stateside" is beyond me..


> Best media for removing Silicates hands down is a product called Silicarbon from Germany that is available from Aquarium Specialty.


don't see it there....
e.g..https://www.whitecorals.com/en/aqua-connect-silicarbon-ac21501_m
Keep collecting the bodies and it will clear on its own.. How long???



> Diatoms themselves ARE silicate filters. They are removing the silicates from the water. You simply need to stay on top of removing the Diatoms. Every time you remove a lot of Diatoms you are also removing a lot of silicates.
> New glass tanks and sand substrate are high in silicates and can load the water so much that Diatoms will thrive for a month or two in a new set up. The more frequently you remove them the more silicate you are removing from the system. If you let the Diatoms die the silicate is recycled into new diatoms.


best:
https://www.amazon.com/Sera-Marin-S...951&sr=8-3&keywords=aquarium+silicate+remover

As proof and a cautionary tale (some do not believe "sand" is a problem)


> Running Silicate Remover
> We placed a bag of Sera Silicate Clear in the sump of this tank and then waited a month. Low and behold no more silicate. At least not enough to even register on the Sera test kit.
> 
> Other Sources of Silicates
> ...


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Following this. I just gutted a tank with sand due to diatoms that wouldn't stop. And today I swear they are back. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Otos will eat that [censored][censored][censored][censored] like candy. Add a bunch and watch them go to town over the week.

Could also try a blackout, 0 light 3 days. Cover that tank with stuff and add an airstone. Fish should be fine, just water change after.


----------

